# Wisconsin Snow Storm 12/11/10



## Johnny Bravo

Thought I'd put some pictures up for everyone that's eager to see some snow. I never thought I would believe NOAA, said we could get 14-20" with 22" locally, looks like they are right. Went out at noon to plow and let's just say it took way too long to get it finished, I was not expecting so much snow and there's still more to come.


----------



## tls22

wow nice pics...how did you do that motion picture?




You prob will not see a storm like this for a very long time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great pics........Also loved how you motioned the first pic!


----------



## Johnny Bravo

Yeah it has been a very long time since we had a good dumping of snow, I can't even remember the last time we got so much in one storm. Think I might end up getting a sled this year lol.

The motion picture is an animated gif. It's 12 pictures, made them all the same size then used I used http://www.makeagif.com/ to put them all together. I used the faster animation speed so it would play better, I was plowing slower then it shows though.


----------



## Naudi2u

johnny what part of the state are located? I am located in Scandinavia Wi just east of Stevens Point. We had about 8 on the ground and now its drifting. No use even trying to plow right now. Last big storm was early Dec 2008 , we had 18" then.


----------



## calforce5ive

Yea Im from Eau Claire WI

and i went out to plow at about 4am this morning roughly about 6" on the ground then.

now its up to about 18 and not spos to stop untill about 5am tomorrow with a grand total of 26" expected 

needless to say il be out all day tomorrow because i have some skid steer work to do all afternoon.


----------



## swtiih

send some 300 miles south to chicago


----------



## ken643

Great Pics, Love the animation


----------



## Lux Lawn

Animation is cool.


----------



## alex94

My family is west of you guys in the twin cities area and in prescott, wi. They say they have gotten about 15" right now and supposed to get another 4-6 throughout the night!


----------



## Johnny Bravo

I'm in Jackson County, right on the line and north of where they said it was going to be the heaviest snow. I just went out to check now and we have about another 12" on the ground and it's starting to drift a bit. Looks like even more is on the ground then when I plowed the first time, bad thing now is that it looks like it's packing and sticking better. 
Looks like I'm going to be heading out to plow again


----------



## Naudi2u

I was a nice guy tonight. Someone was stuck on the street byto my house at 10 pm.

I had the tractor in the garage and went and pulled them out. The street is drifted ~2' deep. Not real cold but windy and snowing. Don't want to see the temps in the am.


----------



## vegaman04

Wish we got all what you have, it started raining about 2 pm, stopped about 12am, then switched to snow, so we'll see what we get.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lets see some pics of this beast of a blizzard


----------



## Johnny Bravo

Here's a few more from the second time out, I do think we got around another foot of snow. The windrows were getting so big, about 2 or 3 feet high, I just gave up and started pushing it off to the side and into the woods. I'm almost out of room to put all the snow, the yard is nothing but snow piles. More pictures to come later on


----------



## mossman381

I just got done pushing some snow myself. This is by far the worst storm we have had in years. It is cold out, but the snow is packing with the wind. It will take a few days to clean this up.


----------



## ken643

Great Pictures fellas!!! Wish it would make it to NJ, Best of luck with it guys!


----------



## ford550

I am jealous. Nice pics.


----------



## Dustball

Post office in Oakdale, MN. The drift you see along the building is directly over the front entrance walkway.


----------



## alex94

Talked to my uncle that plows residentials in the city. He said he had been up since 0300 this morning plowing and it was miserable. Hod gotten stuck 7 times today since there was so much snow. He also said that there is too much there is no where to push it anymore!


----------



## cretebaby

Dustball;1149964 said:


> Post office in Oakdale, MN. The drift you see along the building is directly over the front entrance walkway.


Grab a shovel LOL.


----------



## fordpsd

Looks like someone is going to have a fun time clearing that entrance.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

That's a nice drift, I'm lucky enough to be out in the woods where the drifting isn't that much of a problem.

Looks like we got around 22" here. Think I got plow happy, ended up with about 20 snow plies


----------



## Johnny Bravo

Here's a couple of how I plow vs. the town. I like to keep it wide so there's enough room for two cars to pass, the town on the other hand gives it one pass and calls it good, left just enough room for one car to get down. I only plow the back half of the drive, the folks next door pay the town to do the rest.
Fist picture is how I did it, second is how the town did it.


----------



## swtiih

nice pictures, we got very little down here


----------



## STIHL GUY

nice...i get excited seeing pictures like this. we havnt had anything but rain


----------



## lukynskywyrd

*4.5" in 53029...*

Im between Milwaukee and Madison. Rained from 2pm to 7pm then it changed over in a hurry!!!


----------



## lukynskywyrd

*we were a little late to the "party".....*

but still got a piece of the cake!!!!


----------



## mossman381

Nice job plowing. What kind of western is that? Looks brand new. And I see you have it on an 80's chevy. Thumbs Up


----------



## Johnny Bravo

It's a 3 year old midweight, have it on my '86 blazer, no ballast. Before that I had an '86 GMC pickup with an old western for one season, but it had a fuel fire so I just went and bought a new plow. Been plowing 4 years now, only got into it because the town can't find anyone who knows how to plow.


----------



## MattR

I just got home about 1.5 hours ago for some much needed rest and something to eat. Sorry no pics from me, I was too busy plowing to stop and take any. I will agree that most people will run out of places to stack the snow, since some of my stacks are already bigger than at the end of the last winter season. Plus with it still drifting tonight, the stacks will be getting bigger and more plentiful tomorrow. I will try to remember to take some pics tomorrow and post them.


Matt


----------



## MattR

Hey Johnny, they did that one sided plowing on almost all the side roads in our township today to at least have a lane open for emergencies. Would suck to have to deal with that all the time like it sounds like you have to.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

They take care of the town roads pretty quick here, if it's plowed it's both lanes. It's just the driveways they don't do good on, or at least ours because it's the worst plowed one around. I'm sure in time they will get enough complaints and come back to widen what they plowed, but until then we get to ram into the windrow lol.

I know I plowed it rather wide, but wanted to make sure that there's enough room for the rest of the snow we get this year. Here's a couple that show a little better how wide I have it vs. how narrow it is where the town does it, the windrow is about up the mirror where the town plowed.


----------



## Nismothunder

Awsome pic's dude, I'm in Rush city, west of you aways but have a house in spooner. I havent been over there yet but I hear you got more then us by a fair bit. We got about 8 inchs but it drifted a lot. 

I have yet to do anyplowing this year since my rigs up in Ely, snowed in at my cabin. But if it keeps this up I may make some money.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

I went 18 miles to the north today, they only got about 13" and drifting, so we did get much more down here. My sister thought she would shovel instead of calling me, ended up throwing her knee out and tearing something, 13 miles to the south and they got just as much as we did here.


----------



## lawnproslawncar

I was up saturday morning at 3, started plowing commercials (4" on the ground in waupaca), then it slowed down so I messed with a few blowers untill it really started coming down. I should have slept!!!
I finally got to bed at 12:30 sunday afternoon until 3p, back up and at it until 10p. Slept until 1a and it is now 8 something and I'm going to bed until 2a. Then its back at it. Thank god for the new v-box salter and 9.2V-XT! Handles the drifts like butter.

I think we had 12-16" in our coverage area.in the woods where there is hardly any wind I know it was a solid 15"-16"

I thought last year was a pretty decent storm, this topped the cake guys! 1 of these a month and we'd all be cashing out baby!

Although I have never plowed so many roads for the sheriffs department and tow trucks. The boss and powerstroke definately paid for itself in this event!

I think if this winter keeps up the old chevy is going to get a new 8.2 V-XT and I'll get a set of wings for the 9.2. I want to put a 10' on the 550....but then I got to buy snow tires for it. $1200 a truck for tires is expensive as it is for tires.


----------



## mossman381

I will post some pics I took the last couple days. Hope you don't mind Johnny. There were a few times a wished I had a v-plow. Not sure that would have helped with the amount of snow we got.

These pics were from the first 6" we got.


----------



## mossman381

These are pics I took today trying to get to our sheds. I made it but is was dark by then.


----------



## mossman381

And finally a stubborn person I plow for that won't open up their driveway. Another bad storm and I might not be able to plow them out. The amount of snow on the ground looks more like Feb. than Dec.


----------



## albhb3

nice pics mossman we had snow to the bottoms of the windowns on the F450 when plowing


----------



## mossman381

albhb3;1151852 said:


> nice pics mossman we had snow to the bottoms of the windowns on the F450 when plowing


I don't doubt it. The amount of snow we got was bad enough, but the wind made it worse. The snow is powder because it is cold, but the wind really packed it. How much did you get?


----------



## albhb3

the airport said 17 and shakopee was 21.5 btw you still gonna put that lift on that truck you were talking about


----------



## mossman381

albhb3;1151916 said:


> the airport said 17 and shakopee was 21.5 btw you still gonna put that lift on that truck you were talking about


I put a cognito leveling kit in my truck awhile back. I thought I posted it in my truck thread, but I guess not. I have a pic of it in my profile when I installed it. My bars are cranked all the way. Didn't have to put new keys in it. Truck is almost level front to back.


----------



## Johnny Bravo

Yes by all means, anyone that has pictures can post away, never can see too many snow pictures 

Those are some nice pictures mossman, thanks for sharing. Nice looking truck you have there too. 

I was going to take some photos of the drifting up north, but it was dark by the time I made it up there. I don't think they got as much as we did down here but the drifting is sure doing a number up there, some drifts are 4' or 5' deep and packed good, I tried shoveling a bit lol. Looks like the city just shot the snow to one side of the road, the whole parking lane is filled with snow. Sometime in the morning they go around with a big loader with a blower on it that could eat cars and haul the snow out in dump trucks. 
One of these days I'll get luck and have my camera with me when there out hauling the snow out and will be able to get a few pictures.


----------



## albhb3

mossman381;1151982 said:


> I put a cognito leveling kit in my truck awhile back. I thought I posted it in my truck thread, but I guess not. I have a pic of it in my profile when I installed it. My bars are cranked all the way. Didn't have to put new keys in it. Truck is almost level front to back.


you probably did and I missed it, truck looks good as alwayswesport


----------



## gkm

great looking chevy .....can't wait til we get something to plow here!


----------



## 01lariat

Damn I should have took pic's, but no nighthawks to light it up nice like that. The night photos really illustrate my need for better lighting. Wow they are nice! I know where my plow money is going. If we get another storm like the last, I'll make sure, I click a few of this factory I do. Gees that back road way gets deep. V-plow is a god send.


----------



## Dustball

Another pic from the Oakdale area. Oakdale strip mall no longer in operation so that snow isn't going to get touched all season.


----------



## Rondo

*North East WI Snow fall*

Nice Blazer you got there Dude! We got 11" out of the first storm and then another 5.5" on the last one over here near Green Bay! No problem for the old Blazer!


----------

